# List of supplies (equipment), I will be getting, is it enough?



## Itherrien (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, so here is the list of stuff I plan on getting:


*Power Head*
Aquarium Water Current: Hagen AquaClear Powerheads

*Filter*
Tropical Aquarium Filters & Filtration: Marineland Emperor BIO-Wheel Powerfilters

*Heater*
Aquarium Heating & Heaters: Azoo Titanium Electronic Heaters

*Lighting/hood*
Aquarium Lighting & LED Lights: Marineland LED Double Bright Lighting System

Is that alll I need or is there more, please post your suggestions!

(I already have bubblers)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

What size tank are we talking about? Skimmer. Live rock. Live sand or crushed coral. Refractometer. Thermometer.


----------



## Itherrien (Mar 5, 2012)

A 30 gallon tank


----------



## Itherrien (Mar 5, 2012)

I have live rock, live sand. What do you mean by skimmer? Protein skimmer? Those seem extremely expensive.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I think you should add some mardo algae like charomorphia (brillo pad). 

Probably in some kind of refugium which can be as simple as a partition so you have a small macro tank area and the remaining area for fish corals and so on.


my .02


----------



## Itherrien (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, I was actually planning on that, but I am wondering as far as equipment (or hardware) is concerned. Do I need a skimmer, etc.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Itherrien said:


> Yeah, I was actually planning on that, but I am wondering as far as equipment (or hardware) is concerned. Do I need a skimmer, etc.


IMHO if you get the macros (or other algaes like in an algae truf scrubber) in charge right from the beginning all the other stuff is secondary. skimmer, filters, live rock, live sand, rodi, water changes and so on are secondary to balancing out the tank with plant life.

For corals like the hard corals (sps) you do have to keep calcium/alk/magnesium up through something like the diy 2 part though.

my .02


----------



## Itherrien (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, I will look into it


----------

